# Zamperialer Twitch-Stream (Unregelmäßig, keine Boobs nur Moobs)



## ZAM (20. Mai 2016)

Olla,

ich mache es kurz:

 

*Programm*

Ab und zu streame ich auch mal Krempel wild durch die Spiele-Landschaft.   

 

*System*

PC only :pcm2:

 

*Genre*

Fast alles (Renn-Simulationen, Sport und Strategie im Multiplayer)

 

*Nächster Stream*

20.05.2016 ca. 20:30 - u.a. Doom

 

[twitch]Zamperator[/twitch]


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2016)




----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2016)

Uff gehts ^^


----------

